# Organ Meat



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

We've been using chicken liver almost exclusively. It hasn't been too bad to work with. We tried whole form, grinding it and cutting it up. We prefer just cutting it up a little - easier to give measured amounts. Tried to branch out to pork kidney. Wow....kind of hard to work with this one. I think my nose is just a bit sensitive...LOL. 1st thing I did was cut off a small section and hand it to our dog. This is the 1st time he hasn't just gobbled up something. He dropped it to the floor and just looked at it. I've got 15 pounds of this, so we'll try introducing it a very little bit at a time with his other food.

I heard beef liver is good to use. Our supplier says we would get it in "large" form. That's OK just as long as it doesn't smell quite so bad to cut up or grind.

What other OM do people recommend (taste for dogs and preparation)?

Thanks.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I use beef liver a lot, doesn't have too bad of an odor if you're used to that sort of thing. Kidney and heart smell WAY worse IMO. Chicken organs are really only good for their convenience, as they are easy to measure out and portion, but not all that "potent" of an OM. Which can be a good thing at times, as they can be used to offer as an occasional reprieve from the very rich beef liver (plus its always good to utilize as much variety as possible). 

If your dogs aren't crazy about the kidney, try pan searing it a little first before you give it to them, sometimes that works to get them interested in. Once they're used to it they shouldn't have a problem accepting it raw. 

Eyeballs, brains, all that good stuff is great to feed if you can get it. If you can get whole ANYTHING I recommend it- chickens, fish, rabbits. All those "other" organs which are often overlooked are still very nutritious and offer up a lot of good things to our dogs.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks atravis. Good tips there.

I think we will try the beef liver next time for OM.

I saw a link somewhere on here where you can buy frozen whole rabbits. Do you just give them the whole deal or skin them first?


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

I feed green tripe almost exclusively. The dogs love it. Yes, it smells. But I buy it in 2lb chubs so it's easy to thaw, cut in half, separate into Gladware containers and store it.

It's also very good for them.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Pork liver is very high in iron. That is why it smells. I have had dogs turn their noses up at it before. 

Liver is easier to cut up when partially frozen. 

I use beef liver and kidney, lamb liver, kidney and other parts (when I can get it), chicken livers and occasionally pork liver. Not sure if I would consider tripe to be organ meat, but I do feed a tripe/trachea/gullet mixture once per week. I also feed a lot of beef and pork heart, but those are technically muscle meats.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

I should add that I buy whole chickens cut into 8 pieces with the organs, etc. So she does get organ meat there too.

The cat loves her liver. But I usually just buy bulk frozen feeder mice and chicks as whole prey.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

4score said:


> I saw a link somewhere on here where you can buy frozen whole rabbits. Do you just give them the whole deal or skin them first?


If you've never fed whole rabbit before, I recommend you skin a portion of it first just to get the dog started- the fur might freak them out a little the first time.

But if your dog will accept it, its fine to feed it fur-n-all.


----------

